
Animate NBA shot events with Paper.js - yukiegosapporo
http://opiateforthemass.es/articles/animate-nba-shot-events/
======
FroshKiller
This is very, very cool! After looking at this, I was interested in how this
data is acquired and used and found this podcast episode that touches on it:
[http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/11/the-science-of-moving-
dots-...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/11/the-science-of-moving-dots-the-
oreilly-data-show-podcast.html)

